# Camping question?



## stevesweat (Mar 24, 2012)

Since we have moved a bit we are exploring new camping possibilities.

We have camped for years on the Tallulah River and usually prefer "Sandy Bottoms" as our site of choice.

We like simple tent camping, right on the river and the fact that the river is calm enough in the camping areas that the kids can get in a play around is a huge plus for us.  A SAFE campsite with firepit, outhouse and nice river access is our only requirements.

Since we have moved to Woodstock, I know there must me good camping places similar that are much closer to home.

Can anyone recommend some good choices either up 75 or 575 on this side of town?

Thanks,

Steve


----------



## westcobbdog (Mar 24, 2012)

Coopers Creek is one spot and another is Deep Hole campground on the Toccoa River, they are within 20-30 minutes of each other. Noontootla Creek is nice, but no out houses. Near Dahlonega are places like the Chestatee River and Boggs Creek. Also check out campgrounds like Desoto Falls or Vogel State Park. 

Get a map of the Chattahoochee National Forest and study it, anything in green can usually be treked on, alsp many streams and campsites can be discovered by studying this map.


----------



## allenww (Mar 26, 2012)

*Woodstock camping*

The Corps campgrounds @ Allatoona are uniformly good - but they are busy.  

Georgia has at least 14 parks w/camprounds in north Georgia.   They are busy, so a reservation is a must for weekends.  The closest to Woodstock are probably Vogel and the three or four parks off 60, which is 45 miles north.

wa


----------



## KDarsey (Mar 26, 2012)

You can't go wrong with Lake Winfield Scott if you have kids


----------



## General P (Jun 20, 2012)

westcobbdog said:


> Coopers Creek is one spot and another is Deep Hole campground on the Toccoa River, they are within 20-30 minutes of each other. Noontootla Creek is nice, but no out houses. Near Dahlonega are places like the Chestatee River and Boggs Creek. Also check out campgrounds like Desoto Falls or Vogel State Park.
> 
> Get a map of the Chattahoochee National Forest and study it, anything in green can usually be treked on, alsp many streams and campsites can be discovered by studying this map.



I second this but I think Boggs is closed down right now due to a tornado that tore it up.


----------



## 3205lpv (Jun 20, 2012)

Red top mountain has nice campsites, and they have several that are right on the lake. Not the most remote, but very close to woodstock.


----------



## n2daizo123 (Jun 21, 2012)

Coopers creek is a good camp site. They have a small water fall that you can slide down but you have to leave the camp site and drive to it and its about .25-.5 of a mile walk after you park. Most of the camp sites are right along the creek also.


----------

